# Neve no Oeste - Janeiro 2006



## Santos (30 Jan 2006 às 18:27)

Vista da Serra de Montejunto





Serra Montejunto - Casa do Guarda


----------



## Fil (30 Jan 2006 às 21:32)

Boas fotos Santos!


----------



## Santos (30 Jan 2006 às 22:15)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Boas fotos Santos!


Obrigado Fil, vou enviar outras que tenho da zona, ainda há neve no Sobral


----------



## Dan (30 Jan 2006 às 22:34)

Nevou bem em Montejunto    Estive uma vez na serra de Montejunto e lembro-me dos poços e da fábrica de gelo, por acaso não tiraste fotos desses locais?


----------



## Santos (30 Jan 2006 às 22:56)

*Neve em Montejunto*

















Estrada Sobral/Mercena





Concelho de Sobral Monte Agraço





Montejunto vista (quase) noturna 29 01 2006


----------



## joaocpais (30 Jan 2006 às 23:00)

Santos as fotografias são magnificas , nunca tinha visto esse sitio com neve   
Não te esqueças de colocar a foto completa da serra de Montejunto ok?


----------



## Santos (30 Jan 2006 às 23:12)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Santos as fotografias são magnificas , nunca tinha visto esse sitio com neve
> Não te esqueças de colocar a foto completa da serra de Montejunto ok?


Viva Joaocpais, coloquei agora uma foto completa da serra


----------



## Santos (30 Jan 2006 às 23:14)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Nevou bem em Montejunto    Estive uma vez na serra de Montejunto e lembro-me dos poços e da fábrica de gelo, por acaso não tiraste fotos desses locais?


Dan, do lado do Sobral ainda hoje não se passava da casa do guarda próximo do sopé, em certos locais existem 30cm de neve de acordo com o pessoal da proteção civil com quem falei


----------



## joaocpais (30 Jan 2006 às 23:36)

Santos disse:
			
		

> Viva Joaocpais, coloquei agora uma foto completa da serra


Santos já te mandei uma msg privada porque não consigo ver a foto


----------



## Santos (30 Jan 2006 às 23:39)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Santos já te mandei uma msg privada porque não consigo ver a foto


Joaocpais a imagem está no seguimento das outras que postei, juntei ainda outras fotos (pf vê o meu post que tem várias imagens e é a última á noite já)


----------

